# Phragmipedium Schroderae



## Michael Bonda (May 9, 2021)

This is my favorite of all time long petal, hybrid, phrag, slippers, orchid. If I could only have one plant it would be this hybrid.
Purchased one year ago from littlefrogfarm.com as a mature plant.
First time blooming for me (with 3 buds).
My original Schroderae that I had 25 years ago perished in the Florida conditions but now I have a Pergola greenhouse that I can keep over 50 and under 85 degrees. 
I know the right petal is slightly inward but I don’t mind.
I hope to cross with a Grande and see if I can get longer petals but retain the pink color.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2021)

Maybe a cross with Frank Smith might increase the size of the flower also?


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 9, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Maybe a cross with Frank Smith might increase the size of the flower also?


I will save pollen and if my Frank Smith blooms, will try that cross. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2021)

Ooh you have a Frank Smith? How old is it and where did you get it?


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 9, 2021)

I have 3 Frank Smith. One mature that bloomed last year.
One from SeattleOrchids.Com
One from Lenguygarden.com (LeNguyen).
And a Mature Plant from eBay, seller is CgMoody (she, Connie Moody, has a website too):
Last year’s Frank Smith flower:


----------



## richgarrison (May 10, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ooh you have a Frank Smith? How old is it and where did you get it?



Bill had a bunch of these that were mistakenly labeled as China Dragon from the original Krull Smith collection he purchased... One mine just flowered for the first time this week... not excited about the dorsal.. but it's a nice dark color... and the petal stance is more to my liking.. 2 more on the bench in various states of survival ;-)


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 10, 2021)

I love it. I like both long and twisted petals and long straight and wide with a curve like yours. 
Is it my understanding that you got Frank Smith but labeled China Dragon? I like China Dragon (do not have CD but have Belle Hougue Point).


----------



## richgarrison (May 10, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> I love it. I like both long and twisted petals and long straight and wide with a curve like yours.
> Is it my understanding that you got Frank Smith but labeled China Dragon? I like China Dragon (do not have CD but have Belle Hougue Point).



Yes i bought 3 of the 'china dragon's playing the genetic lottery to improve my odds of a good one... this is the first one to bloom... Bill Goldner had mentioned the mix up from his source... Last year he still had some of these... dunno if he still does.. if you are interested, it's worth a shout out...

It's funny how this worked out... the first one of these i had seen in flower was at Orchid Zone 2014ish... i thought it was an abomination... Huge goofy pink thing... but i kinda like this one... be interesting to see if it holds 2 flowers at once.. that will be a fun sight


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 10, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> Yes i bought 3 of the 'china dragon's playing the genetic lottery to improve my odds of a good one... this is the first one to bloom... Bill Goldner had mentioned the mix up from his source... Last year he still had some of these... dunno if he still does.. if you are interested, it's worth a shout out...
> 
> It's funny how this worked out... the first one of these i had seen in flower was at Orchid Zone 2014ish... i thought it was an abomination... Huge goofy pink thing... but i kinda like this one... be interesting to see if it holds 2 flowers at once.. that will be a fun sight


May I ask?
Who is Bill and how do I connect with him
Thank you, Michael


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 10, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> Yes i bought 3 of the 'china dragon's playing the genetic lottery to improve my odds of a good one... this is the first one to bloom... Bill Goldner had mentioned the mix up from his source... Last year he still had some of these... dunno if he still does.. if you are interested, it's worth a shout out...
> 
> It's funny how this worked out... the first one of these i had seen in flower was at Orchid Zone 2014ish... i thought it was an abomination... Huge goofy pink thing... but i kinda like this one... be interesting to see if it holds 2 flowers at once.. that will be a fun sight


I alss see I have a few other kovachii hybrids to long petal phrags - nine have bloomed yet : Ingrid Portilla, Andean Tears, QF Angel Wings, and other non primary hybrids


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 10, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> May I ask?
> Who is Bill and how do I connect with him
> Thank you, Michael


Bill as in William Goldner (and Lynn Evans Goldner) of Woodstream Orchids: 




__





Woodstream Orchids


a select orchid vendor on the east coast.



www.woodstreamorchids.com


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 11, 2021)

Michael, I agree with you on Schroderae. If I could only have one, it would be that orchid. Mine‘s percolating right now; it takes its time thinking about and preparing to spike.  Got it from Chuck Acker about 6+ years ago.


----------



## abax (May 11, 2021)

Love, love, love Schroderae anytime, anywhere. Mine has been a healthy, blooming
plant for several years, but seems to be stalled this year. I dunno why!


----------

